# Betta Hunting



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, so I picked up a betta for myself today and I picked up one with cataracts and a I didnt even notice, my sister kept the reciept for me so I could return it so when i go betta hunting tomorrow I only have half an hour so can you guys give me some hints and tips on getting a nice healthy betta? Oh and how to check the aggression level


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> check the aggression level


Hmm you could take along a betta pic and see if it flares at it.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

anything else?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

just check if you see any diseases


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah, I came up with put your pinky close to the jar and if he is healthy he will move around or even flare, also I should check for disease and finnage. Anything else?


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

im pretty sure thats it man after all this i find thati got lucky with my betta because i chose him because he had a nice colour and was like the only one moving


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, both our VTs have lasted really long, I might get another VT tomorrow, for some reason I am starting to like them as my favorite, even better than CTs


----------

